# Will a psychologist help me overcome my Social Anxiety?



## xNeverLetGo (Aug 20, 2012)

Currently, I'm 18 years old and I've suffered from social anxiety since the age of 13. I would like to visit my university's psychologist however, I'm too scared, shy, and anxious to receive therapy. How will a psychologist help me overcome my social anxiety? Do they really help? I just don't know how to cope with my SAD anymore..


----------



## marumaru (May 4, 2013)

That depends. Cognitive therapy has been proven to help people who suffer from SA, but a psychologist can't do all the work themselves. You'd have to be willing to take that big step to talk to them and let them know what you're going through. It's always worth a try.


----------



## ginanz (Apr 2, 2012)

marumaru said:


> That depends. Cognitive therapy has been proven to help people who suffer from SA, but a psychologist can't do all the work themselves. You'd have to be willing to take that big step to talk to them and let them know what you're going through. It's always worth a try.


Great advice. And I also highly recommend CBT but it does require work. Unfortunately there is no miracle fix. But when you get it under control you will feel more sense of achievement.


----------



## Taney (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree with the other posts. CBT can do a world of good, but you have to be willing to do the work. You will only get out of it what you put into it. Good luck!


----------



## xNeverLetGo (Aug 20, 2012)

I will definitely go see a psychologist and I am willing to do the work. I'm tired of living in constant fear, thank you everyone for your responses!


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

I will say that therapy will not *magically* cure your SA. It's a very slow process, especially if you do what's typical and meet with a therapist only once a week for 1 hour. I'll also say that personally my SA has improved since I was 18, due (perhaps) in part to therapy, and also from doing my own work on it and just from "outgrowing" it in some ways. So good luck, there's definitely hope for improvement, just don't expect it to happen quickly or smoothly


----------

